# flounder weight



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

how heavy is a 23" flounder? I caught one duting lunch today and have no idea whatthe weight would be. You giggers should know. I'ven never caught one over 15" so I'm clueless.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I will weigh myself and eat your flounder, and let you know what the field dressed weight was. Where do you want to meet for the transfer?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dinner tonight is good for me????


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

4.5 lb


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks DFA

It was fat. I figured 4 ish.


----------

